# Newbie TT owner Hi all



## micaerin (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi all just owned my TT for 5 days and i love it , i dont suppose anybody knows of an Audi specialist near Dover in Kent, had to get a key recoded by Audi main dealer , they charged me half an hour labour £58.75.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  have a look here www.ttoc.co.uk you might want to join :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome  afaik keys are dealers only


----------



## jayqs (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi welcome im a newbie too! im in canterbury kent you? i own a mk5 gti golf but looking to get myself a nice Q sport!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum , both of you. 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## micaerin (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi all thought i would add some pics



















Mods so far:
Forge Dump valve
RS4 18" Alloys
K&N Panel filter
V6 Rear Valance


----------

